

Show HN: TaskUp.com: Tasks by Email & Text Message, and more - aioprisan

Check out TaskUp at https://taskup.com<p>Since our very early alpha release less than two months ago, we've been working non-stop on making TaskUp an awesome product. Today, a few thousand users later and many lessons learned (from a lot of Hacker News comments, we might add!), we are adding a few new features that our users told us they want:
1. Tasks by Email
TaskUp now allows you to turn your emails into tasks for yourself and your co-workers &#38; friends!<p>You can now add up to 5 additional email addresses through which you can receive tasks in your account. That's more than plenty for all your personal and work email accounts!<p>- To create a task for yourself:
Reply or Forward the email to/cc/bcc 'track@taskup.com'<p>- To Create a task for someone else:
Reply or Forward the email to the person e.g. name@domain.com and cc/bcc: track@taskup.com<p>Note: The subject of the email becomes the 'Task Name' and the email content appears in the 'Notes'<p>As we continue to develop our mobile apps, we wanted to give our users an alternate way to get their tasks in on the go.<p>Enter task by Text Message!<p>To get set up, sign in, click on the Settings icon in the bottom left corner of TaskUp, and enter your cell phone number in the "Incoming Tasks" tab.<p>Once set up, text (617) 300-0437 with your tasks and they will be automatically created in your inbox!<p>Also, we have a lot of enhancements, such as cross-browser instant sync, notifications when tasks are incoming, a calendar view, a kanban view, YouTube tutorial videos, and many more.<p>Also, we blog at http://blog.taskup.com<p>Stay tuned next week for a rewards system that will rock your GTD socks off!<p>We would love to get some feedback and comments on our beta release!
======
taphangum
<https://taskup.com>

------
alexandrovp
This is quite nice, just signed up.

